# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  iNO Mobile CP09 – điện thoại dành riêng cho người già và trẻ nhỏ

## phongphongphong1992

Ngày nay, khi mà cuộc sống của chúng ta ngày càng trở nên bận rộn. Không phải ai cũng có thể dành nhiều thời gian để chăm lo cho gia đình cũng như những người thân yêu, đặc biệt là những bậc cha mẹ, ông bà, con cháu và em nhỏ. Họ đều là những đối tượng cần được quan tâm một cách đặc biệt nhất. Để bạn thật sự an tâm mỗi khi không ở bên cạnh những người thân yêu của mình, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến các bạn dòng sản phẩm điện thoại nhiều tiện ích dành cho người già và trẻ nhỏ: 
*iNO Mobile CP09 – điện thoại dành riêng cho người già và trẻ nhỏ*
​ _Món quà đặc biệt dành cho những người thân yêu nhất!_​ Dựa trên tiêu chí đặc thù là giúp đỡ người lớn tuổi và cả trẻ em trong việc tận dụng sự liên lạc nhanh chóng thông qua các mạng di động hiện nay, công ty Foresight Technologies, Singapore đã cho ra đời chiếc máy di động mang tên:*iNO Mobile CP09*. 

*iNO Mobile CP09*chỉ có những tính năng cơ bản như: nghe gọi, nhắn tin và thu sóng radio FM. Thiểt kế khá phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của những người già: một màn hình đơn sắc hiển thị chữ và số cỡ lớn, bàn phím cũng rất lớn so với thông thường, loa ngoài có mức âm lượng "_như một chiếc TV_". Khi một người vào độ tuổi mắt mờ, chân tay run và thính giác không còn nhanh nhạy nữa thì họ mới hiểu rõ nhất công dụng của những chức năng này.


<div style="text-align: center">.​</div>  _iNo Mobile CP09 chỉ có bán duy nhất tại: www.vietcuong.vn_​Ngoài ra trên bàn phím còn có 2 phím quay nhanh với biểu tượng con trai và con gái giúp người già có thể gọi con trai, con gái của mình. Còn với trẻ nhỏ, bé sẽ gọi được cha hoặc mẹ một cách dễ dàng và nhanh nhất.
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>Một tính năng độc đáo và rất hữu ích của chiếc điện thoại di động này là nút SOS khẩn cấp đằng sau máy. Với tính năng này, khi người sử dụng nhấn vào, máy sẽ gửi tin nhắn và gọi tới tối đa 3 số thuê bao được cài đặt sẵn. Khi tín hiệu SOS được bật máy sẽ tự động gọi liên tục những số liên lạc đã cài đặt sẵn chỉ khi nào một trong những số điện thoại trên nhấc máy tín hiệu SOS mới dừng.. Máy cũng sẽ tự động bật chức năng loa ngoài (loud speaker/hand free) khi gọi. Ngoài ra, máy còn tích hợp một đèn pin và khả năng bắt sóng FM mà không cần gắn tai nghe như các điện thoại thông thường..

*Đặc điểm kỹ thuật tổng hợp:* 

_- Tần số hoạt động: GSM900/DCS1800MHz (tương thích 850/1900 MHz) sử dụng được hầu hết những mạng di động GSM tại Việt Nam hiện nay__
__- Kích thước (mm): 102mm x 48.5mm x 14.5mm__
- Thời gian gọi: 130-300 phút
- Khả năng lưu trữ: 32MB bộ nhớ trong
- Kích thước màn hình: 1.6 inch
- Độ phân giải: 128 x 48 pixel
- Nhạc chuông : 16 kiểu nhạc chuông đa âm_

*Tính năng tiêu biểu :* 

_- Thiết kế thanh kẹo__
- Hiển thị MONO
- Thiết kế tiện ích và thông minh cho người già và trẻ em
- Phím bấm lớn, phông chữ to dễ dàng sử dụng
- Loa nghe gọi to rõ ràng
- Máy có ánh sáng ngọn đuốc
- Đồng hồ số lớn
- Phím tắt quay số nhanh và tiện dụng__
__- Gọi khẩn cấp SOS cho người thân_ 
Ở Việt Nam, sản phẩm iNO Mobile CP09 được phân phối chính thức duy nhất tại Việt Cường ( www.vietcuong.vn )

----------


## tieudiep

put your hand up in the air [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## skyeye

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## trothinhthienduc

Trust for quality - Niềm tin cho chất lượng!

----------

